# Back again!



## Marianne (Sep 20, 2004)

I haven't been posting to the forum for a few months because I have been writing.  I just published my first novel(very short fantasy/time travel) and working on book #3.  I see a lot of new names as well as old friends.  I hope to be better at keeping up with the posts in the future.

Marianne


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Marianne, and nice to see you again! I thought you must've gotten lost in the mountains!!


----------



## Marianne (Sep 20, 2004)

Nope, just writing and editing and traveling the world.  I spent the last two weeks building a web site.  This was a real stretch for me.  I put up a link to this site and now am trying to figure out how to get in your directory.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Marianne and nice to see you back. Best wishes for your novel and....where in the world have you been??


----------



## Marianne (Sep 21, 2004)

I spent two weeks in Italy, then two weeks in France, came home for two weeks then went to Maui for two weeks.  The trip to Maui included a writer's retreat, so it was work and pleasure combined.  I plan to stay home for a while and get some work done


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 21, 2004)

Oooh...you've been having fun without us!!  I hope you took some photos so you can share.  Did you self publish your book or is it through a publishing house?  In other words, where would one find a copy?  I like time travel (except when it takes time to travel from work to home... ).

Welcome back!


----------



## Marianne (Sep 21, 2004)

Just click on the link to my web site and you can read all about it.  It is POD.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Sep 21, 2004)

Thought I'd say hello, havn't met you yet. Obviously i'm a newb who popped up while you were gone >.>


----------



## Marianne (Sep 21, 2004)

Hiya Blue,

This is a great bunch of folks.  No one can stay away for too long


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 21, 2004)

_Hi Marianne meet Marryjane. I thought I had droped a post here last night welcoming you back but I can't find it now. Maybe I got abducted by aliens when I did or something, Anyway I only been here a few weeks so I'm a newbi that showed up while you were out as well. Welcome back Marianne_

http://www.webspawner.com/users/cindy1945/index.html


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 21, 2004)

the website looks really good 

book looks good too, will it be published in Britain?


----------



## Marianne (Sep 21, 2004)

Only if a publisher discovers it.  If Booklocker doesn't ship internationally, let me know I can can probably get a copy to you.

Marianne


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 22, 2004)

cool, i'll see if the local bookshop can get it shipped


----------



## Marianne (Sep 23, 2004)

it can only be ordered through Booklocker at the site linked on my website.  If they wan't ship it to you I will buy one and ship it to you.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 23, 2004)

I welcomed you back over on another thread, but I'll do it here, too.  Welcome back, Marianne.  We missed you.

Oh, and the really important question: Did you go to Florence while you were in Italy?


----------



## Marianne (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, we spent three days in Florence...not near enough time to see everything.  It was wonderful.  MY favorite Italian city was Assisi.  We spent  four days in Tuscany and one day in Umbria, then three days in Venice.  Would love to go back to Venice to explore.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 23, 2004)

morning, i'm obviously new since your last post. just popped over to say hi! and because I can't sleep.


----------



## Yvienn (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi! So we both have sth in common, because I am here for the first time since June or July. And I haven't unfortunately been working on any book, so I congratulate you for your success. 
Actually, what made me visit this forum again was a nice letter from administration with Birthdays Wishes. So I wish also everybody happy birthday, although you don't have it today. But actually, what's the matter. It's only our way of measuring the time, dividing it ito months and years. So, happy birthday you too, Marianne.


----------



## Maryjane (Sep 28, 2004)

_I stopped counting after fifty. _


http://www.webspawner.com/users/cindy1945/index.html


----------



## Silk (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello there Marianne, I'm another newbie dropping by to say hello and welcome back 

I checked out your website and think its a stirling effort considerring you knocked it up in only a fourtnight.

Also well done on the books it looks like a lot of fun, I hope one day I get to read it for myself

so long for now x


----------



## Marianne (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks for taking a look.  I keep adding more to it.  My partner had surgery so we have been taking trips to the doctor all week and I haven't been able to do much new.  I updated my reading list, as that is always changing.


----------

